# advice on using turmeric in cold process for color?



## brookiecookie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am pretty new to soap making and have made about 12 batches of cold process soap so far.  I am starting to experiment with natural coloring.  I am going to try turmeric first and was just wondering if anyone had advice on the best way to use it, as well as how much. 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Paprika is supposed to give a reddish orange  color at 1 TBSP PPO . Use the same method as below to add it to your soap.

I have read to use about 1 TBSP PPO   of tumeric to get various shades of yellow . You can mix it with water or glycerin into a paste and add it to your soap before you pour into a mold.


HTH

Kitn


----------



## hem06 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have done it the way kitn mentions, however I could not get it smooth--there was always flecks.  I put some in a teabag and infused it in some olive oil, and it gave my normally white recipe a very pale yellow tinge.


----------



## Kerye (Aug 21, 2009)

brookiecookie said:
			
		

> I am pretty new to soap making and have made about 12 batches of cold process soap so far.  I am starting to experiment with natural coloring.  I am going to try turmeric first and was just wondering if anyone had advice on the best way to use it, as well as how much.
> 
> Thanks!



I just got on here to ask the same thing! I had to buy some turmeric for my pickled zucchini and as I was making it, it rang a bell that it can be used to color soaps!

How about adding it to the lye water after it is cooled before adding it to the oils?
Or, holding our some oils until trace, mixing the turmeric with it then adding it back in?

The one time I added color to something, it wasn't smooth at all, so I thought I'd ask first!

Brookie if you do it, be sure to post so we know what it turned out like!


----------



## Bnky (Aug 21, 2009)

I used it also, mixed it in a small amount of oil and added to part of my batch at thin trace.  I tried to swirl it, but it also came out grainy and it was a light brown instead of yellow/orange. I have used the paprika also.  As Kitn mentioned, it does make a shade of reddish orange, ( mine had tiny flecks) if that is what you are wanting.  Neither of my bathes were vivid shades, but the end result were nice natural shade.  I'll have to try the turmeric again in a tea bag as hemo6 mentioned, that sounds like it may be a soft natrual shade.  I liked the flecks in the paprika, but the tea bag may help that also.  If you want to try another natural yellow, the annatto seeds make a beautiful shade.
bnky


----------



## rubyslippers (Aug 21, 2009)

I've used tumeric and paprika together - liked the looks in the finished product but the soap felt scratchy.


----------



## brookiecookie (Aug 23, 2009)

*turmeric in soap*

So i tried to infuse the turmeric into the olive oil with a tea bag.  The bag wound up ripping (i think i put it in while the oil was too hot) so i just left the turmeric in the oil for a couple hours.  I then strained out the turmeric and used the olive oil as usual when making the soap.  It took a lot longer to trace than usual and was a sort of burnt orange color when I poured it into the mold.  
I'm worried now that after the soap cures and I actually use it, the color will come off on my skin.  I guess this is the point of experimenting though.  Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## NatureandNurture (Aug 24, 2009)

My first experience with turmeric as a colorant was not a good one.  I used about 1 tsp ppo and it was WAY too much, turned a really yucky yellow/brown color (think newborn baby poo).  I haven't used it since, but will be limiting it to .5 tsp ppo or less.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 24, 2009)

I have used Tumeric twice now and both times its come out nicely.  Once in a non scented bar with just a few calendula leaves in too.  only about 1tsp per 2lbs of oil though or it goes too dark.  it is a little bit grainy looking but I like that in a natural soap and it does give a lovely pale yellow colour.  Both times I mixed it with a bit of the oils and added at trace.


----------



## brookiecookie (Aug 24, 2009)

*alkanet root powder*

I just looked at my turmeric soap this afternoon and it shrunk up in the mold!  it's an ugly brown color too.  After reading the other posts, i realize that i used way too much.  

I am getting a shipment today of alkanet root powder.  I am hoping to do it right this time unlike my turmeric mishap       i've read 1 tbs. per 4 oz. of oil.  any advice?


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 24, 2009)

I use Turmeric to get a very light yellow color in my Summer Smoochsoap.

I love the little flecks I get.  It gives it character.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 20, 2014)

I know this is an oldie, but I'm bumping this thread because I wasn't sure if I should open a new one or not...

I had a request to make an unscented turmeric and honey soap and I've never used that spice before. Customer said it was the only soap she can use that doesn't aggravate her skin (she has some thing called nodulocystic acne) and she claims the turmeric actually prevents flare ups. Has anyone else ever heard of this? In my researching I'm coming across soapers using it as a natural colorant at an average rate of 1 Tablespoon per pound. Is it safe to use a little more or would that make the soap scratchy and more harmful than good? I'm just wondering how "medicinal" the turmeric would actually be in a wash off product like soap. Does it act like oatmeal which can help soothe and reducing dry itchies? or are the properties of the spice lost and really only good for visual appeal? Love to hear opinions of those of you who are familiar with using turmeric. Thanks


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 20, 2014)

Tumeric soap became popular a couple of years ago. I find it hard to believe that you get much by way of benefits from the tumeric since you can only a very small amount. If to much is used it will stain. I do use tumeric and just add in some powder to get to the color I want and have not found the soap scratchy from it, but it can leave little specks like paprika. I also use tumeric eo and it takes only a few drops to color a soap. In my opinion it is mostly label appeal, but if someone thinks it helps I would make it. The power of suggestion is wonderful!! Do remember to much will give a soap that does stain. I have not actually experimented to see what the actual percentage is that can be used before staining occurrs. You could infuse some in a light oil and see if more can be used that way. This just got me thinking I might try some sample soaps and see how much can be used before actual staining occurs.


----------



## seven (Apr 21, 2014)

can you also infuse the powder in oils? i've not personally try it though. just maybe, by doing oil infusion it can give you the color you wanted w/o the scratchy feeling. as for whether the turmeric will still retain its benefits, i ain't too sure myself.


----------



## Susie (Apr 21, 2014)

I have tried to infuse turmeric in oil to use in soap.  I used 2 oz to 8 oz pomace OO, heated for 1 hour in a double boiler.(same as I do for paprika)  There was no noticeable change of color.  Paprika, OTOH, colors oil beautifully.  I can then use a varying amount of that OO to achieve the color I want.  Just substitute it out for a portion of the OO called for in the recipe. 

I would infuse the turmeric into the oil for that person, then only use a small amount of the powdered.  Then you can honestly say you used turmeric in it.


----------



## BerkshireEsscentials (Jan 14, 2015)

I recently made a batch of coconut milk soap and used turmeric as a colorant, since I was going for a yellow-ish soap (I like flecks, so I thought it would be an ideal choice for me).  I used a level tbsp. for a 48 oz. batch.  The batter turned a bright RED immediately upon adding the lye solution and has gradually muted and is now a pale yellow-orange.  I'm hoping it will get to a yellow by the time it is fully cured... time will tell.


----------



## claryza (Mar 21, 2015)

I do coconut milk with tumeric as colorant too bershire!! Lol. I put around half table spoon for 400gr of oils. Is that too much? The wet soap is quite orange. Though I just saw when it gelled up the color is pale. I have to see agaib tomorrow when I unmold them


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Mar 21, 2015)

BerkshireEsscentials said:


> I recently made a batch of coconut milk soap and used turmeric as a colorant, since I was going for a yellow-ish soap (I like flecks, so I thought it would be an ideal choice for me).  I used a level tbsp. for a 48 oz. batch.  The batter turned a bright RED immediately upon adding the lye solution and has gradually muted and is now a pale yellow-orange.  I'm hoping it will get to a yellow by the time it is fully cured... time will tell.



I'd love to see pics!


----------

